# More Like A House Mod



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Took my neighbors son 45min to put it in. Cost me 75$ and worth every cent. Now when its hot I can plug in the A/C and clean the camper and not sweat to death. If I ever build a house I would run a 30amp line, water line and a sewer line to where I would park the camper. Would make a nice guest "house" or "dog house" for me.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We added the same mod this year and you are correct!!!!!

I like the fact that we have left the fridge on all summer...alot less packing and unpacking, just make sure you keep an eye on the water level in the battery. I was thinking about adding water and sewer but there is water less than 50' from the camper and I have a 40 gallon black water tank. I don't want anyone staying there long enough to fill it up and I hope that I can get myself out of the doghouse in less time than it takes me to fill it!!!!

Gary


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me of the batt water. I need to work on leveling my parking spot so I could run the fridge at home. I am very unlevel and the fridge would not work long at the angle.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We did that back in our popup days.

Works marvelously. Keep the fridge on all summer.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Could you take a little wire brush and white paint to that pipe going in next to the new box though? It really distracts the eye from the beautiful new mod.

Just kiddin' ya.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job looks good
That is my next project in the spring
plus running a line over to my septic line

Don


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I like it !! Ill add that to my list for the spring.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Now that you mention it, that pipe does look kinda bad. That pipe is probally older then me. Note the PVC one next to it. I will have to add that to my list.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I did this mod too but did it in my garage. It's great but what a PITA with a finished basement. 10 gauge is not the most flexible.......


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Took my neighbors son 45min to put it in. Cost me 75$ and worth every cent. Now when its hot I can plug in the A/C and clean the camper and not sweat to death. If I ever build a house I would run a 30amp line, water line and a sewer line to where I would park the camper. Would make a nice guest "house" or "dog house" for me.


Been wanting to do this. May have to run some conduit underground, however, so that I don't have to use an extension. If it cost you $75 with using a neighbor, I figure...here in Mass...I'll be looking at about $200, give or take.

And that rusty conduit...can mice get in there through the hole into the house?

Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

No mice through the pipe. The mice come in through the cable plate in the kitchen. I put a trap in front of it to catch any. I put poison in the crawl space and 2 in the attic. I have not seen any in years. The cat also helps.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very nice mod. Only one question...when can you do my house









Thor


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice Mod. Darn it now I have another one to do!

Thanks for the great idea,

Dave


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice Mod!! We were just talking about putting in a couple of "sites" at our house, as we have the OB plus a 1/2 dozen or so SOB'ers in the family.


----------

